# I Say, Chaps, Are You Truly Up To Date And In Fashion?



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

"... a cumbersome design often means lumbersome service."

:thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Not a watch, a time-keeping Instrument!

*LOVE it!* Useful phrase for an ebay ad?

:wub:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

An old-fashioned watch suggests an old-fashioned wearer...

...Thank God for that!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

AVO said:


> An old-fashioned watch suggests an old-fashioned wearer...
> 
> ...Thank God for that!


I'll drink to that!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I for one good Sirs, do not believe there is any relationship between good taste and fashion!

Fashion is fleeting and often ridiculous

Good taste is a lasting quality


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

This Elgin advertisement copy puts the case for modernism very well, and I have much sympathy with the cause. The phrase "form follows function" seems to be at the bottom of this advertisement, and in the case of watches, as in other designs, "efficiency often increases as ugliness goes" and "In its greater beauty lies greater utility."

In terms of general taste, we are in an age of minimalism, where fussy knick-knacks and elaborate ornament seem to be out of fashion. This is very good for product designers who are required to focus on the actual purpose of what they are designing, considering how well it will function and how easy is it to use. However, I could never live in a minimalist environment myself and I do like colour and decoration where it enhances a product. As for the charge of being old-fashioned, in many ways I am, and I have to therefore echo AVO and Will Fly on that, but perhaps with a little less relish. I also must agree with Timez Own about the lasting value of good taste over the temporary whims of fashion, but I wouldn't wish to reduce the variety of designs available, even those I utterly dislike, otherwise what would there be to rant about on the Watch Forum?


----------



## Rook (Oct 22, 2013)

Fashion changes, but style and good taste endures.


----------

